# Masonic healing



## Mark Petro (Apr 17, 2018)

Masonic brethren, whom I am not worthy to be a brother of, please tell me the qualities that you look for in a salvageable and redeemable potential brother.

Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2018)

Mark Petro said:


> Masonic brethren, whom I am not worthy to be a brother of, please tell me the qualities that you look for in a salvageable and redeemable potential brother.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


Hi Mark

When I read "Masonic Healing" I think of men who have been made "Freemasons" in irregular bodies and how some Grand Lodges (esp in Nth America) had a ceremony called "Healing" which in some way absolves being initiated into an irregular/clandestine Lodge and bestows information or "regularity" on such men...  I really do not know much about these "Masonic Healing" ceremonies as we don't have them in Australia but if you have the idea "Masonic Healing" is some sort of spiritual absolution akin to the religious rite of confession, it's not like that. It is more around what we generally regard as appropriate masonic organisations rather than the individuals who join them...

To further illustrate my point I will use anothers words..

"HEAL"
_A technical Masonic term which signifies to make valid or legal. Hence one who has received a Degree in an irregular manner or from incompetent authority is not recognized until he has been healed. The precise mode of healing depends on circumstances If the Lodge which conferred the Degree was clandestine, the whole ceremony of initiation would have to be repeated. If the authority which conferred the Degree was only irregular, and the question was merely a technical one of legal competence, it is only necessary to exact an obligation of allegiance, or in other words to renew the covenan_

*- Source: Mackey's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry*

There is a thread on it here https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/healing.18312/


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 18, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> When I read "Masonic Healing" I think of men who have been made "Freemasons" irregular bodies and how some Grand Lodges (esp in Nth America) had a ceremony called "Healing" which in some way absolves being initiated into an irregular/clandestine Lodge and bestows information or "regularity" on such men...  I really do not know much about these "Masonic Healing" ceremonies as we don't have them in Australia but if you have the idea "Masonic Healing" is some sort of spiritual absolution akin to the religious rite of confession, it's not like that. It is more around what we generally regard as appropriate masonic organisations rather than the individuals who join them...
> 
> ...



Had never thought of this or read this before. Very interesting.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mark Petro said:


> Masonic brethren, whom I am not worthy to be a brother of, please tell me the qualities that you look for in a salvageable and redeemable potential brother.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


Mark, I feel you on what you're asking/saying here but I don't think there are specific qualities Freemasonry is looking for necessarily. One thing it won't do is 'redeem' you. One of the things Masonry does is to make good men better. While that is one of the go-to messages/definitions of Freemasonry that may get an occasional eye roll from some brethren, it won't redeem you in any way; if that makes sense. As a matter of fact, there are many non-Masons that are better men than some Masons I know.

As far as qualities a man should have, that would be broad. You don't have to be married, you don't have to make $100K or more a year, you don't have to be mistake-free in your past or current life, you don't have to be a religious scholar etc. When and if you fill out a petition for a particular lodge, you simply answer the questions honestly and you'll know if you meet the minimum requirements or not. Next, it is up to the members to find you suitable to receive the degrees of Masonry. After that, it's up to you to apply, contemplate and study what you've received.


----------



## coachn (Apr 18, 2018)

Mark Petro said:


> Masonic brethren, whom _*I am not worthy to be a brother*_ of,


Why do you say this?


Mark Petro said:


> please tell me the* qualities that you look for* ...


1) Male - and no, you cannot be a female identifying as a male
2) Legal Age - usually between 18 and 21 or above depending upon the jurisdiction
3) Freeborn - "Able of birth", that is to say, "excellent stock" (not an idiot; trainable)
4) Well-Recommended - People will vouch for you and your reputation
5) Not non-age, dotage, female, madman, or libertine (disrespectful and irreverent freethinker)


Mark Petro said:


> ...in a salvageable and redeemable potential brother.


1) What needs to be salvaged?
2) What needs to be redeemed?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 18, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> As a matter of fact, there are many non-Masons that are better men than some Masons I know.


Sad but true.


CLewey44 said:


> When and if you fill out a petition for a particular lodge, you simply answer the questions honestly and you'll know if you meet the minimum requirements or not.


Good advice.


coachn said:


> 1) Male - and no, you cannot be a female identifying as a male


Excellent point in this day and age.


coachn said:


> that is to say, "excellent stock" (not an idiot; trainable)


Excellent point at all times, lol.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 20, 2018)

Mark, if you need physical healing go to the appropriate physician
If you need emotional healing find a counselor

If you need spiritual healing go to a spiritual leader

If you’ve seen those bogus movies like National Treasure or Dan Brown nonsense put that out of your mind - I WISH the Masons were as rich and powerful as a lot of people claim
The Masons that the fraternity brags on, 14 presidents, military leaders, actors, business men were GREAT before they became Masons (one exception: George Washington joined the lodge at 20)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Andy Fracica (Apr 22, 2018)

Mark Petro said:


> Masonic brethren, whom I am not worthy to be a brother of, please tell me the qualities that you look for in a salvageable and redeemable potential brother.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


One of our brothers was a member of a clandestine lodge and didn't know it. Once he found out he asked to join our lodge. In order for that to happen he had to be healed by the Grand Master.

There is no procedure listed in the Indiana 2017 Blue Book for healing. The only thing listed is in Reg. 29.040. Who May Not Petition. A petition may not be received from: (b) One who claims to have received the degrees in an organization not recognized as a Masonic Lodge by the Grand Lodge F. & A.M. of Indiana, unless healed by the Grand Master.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 23, 2018)

Andy Fracica said:


> There is no procedure listed in the Indiana 2017 Blue Book for healing.


It appears that "healing", like Blue Lodge procedure, varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. I find these discussions of healing very interesting.


----------

